# DIY coconut cave



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

Its probly been on here before (and with better pics) but here goes,
I made my own coconut cave, mostly because i was tired of prices at like 6 dollars and i was bored!! i spent only 2 dollars on a coconut that will make me 2 caves, heres how:

Step 1: get your Coconut, a knife, a hammer, some pliers(or a saw) and a nail.
Step 2: Hammer into 2 eyeholes on the coconut, 1 big one for fluids and 1 small one for air. drain your coconut:








Step 3: score with a knife or saw (mine already came scored :wink: ) and then wack it at the score line around the equator of the coconut.
Step 4: take a sharp knife and cut off the coconut meat. HINT: I made a little grid with the knife and then pried off the little rectangles with my knife. WARNING: knives are sharp and have the right to slip and cut you at any time: 








step 5: this part is variable, depending on what you have laying around. i have no electric saw so i just took some pliers and broke off a chunk for the doorway. if you wanted im sure you could cut one though.








LA FIN


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow. That is so creative, and great end result! Seems like a fun way to get your money's worth rather than being ripped off. Sorry you cut yourself though - ouch. Would adding the coconut shelter change any tank parameters as far as pH, etc.?


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

umm i was reading up on it, and like most anything natural put into a tank, make sure you boil it real good, replacing the water until the boiling water looks just like regular water. also people say that it might lower your ph a bit. im using mine for a frog tank so i dont worry about that. i also shaved the stringy edges off with a knife so that it wouldnt shed into a tank or wherever i put it.


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Ohh okay, cool. Looks like it would make a good home for your frogs!


----------

